# Mini table saw



## JPCaputo (Jul 26, 2009)

I am designing a mini table saw trying to use parts from my junk box. What is a normal mini blade that works good? 2" Dremel, 4" as in micro mark and others?

Also what are some of the drawbacks to the mini saws? Would it help to add a large flywheel to help keep the blade spinning?


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

No on the flywheel
4"
A good easy adjustable fence
Very accurate
The plate around the blade made from a replaceable material the blade can cut through


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

If it helps, I have some mini table saw info here:

http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/scottychaos/On2/On2-coach-page2.html

Scot


----------

